# Valet Pro Citrus Bling



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Valet Pro CITRUS BLING

* WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?  *
Citrus Bling is definitely our most versatile product. We often get comments from new customers to Citrus Bling saying that they don't know how they ran their business previously without it. It has so many uses, and because its water based it can be diluted to go much further. In short, great value for money. Citrus Bling is an incredible product that no serious valeter or enthusiast should be without!

In-depth

Fast wax - As a fast wax the product is either used neat or diluted 1:1. It is a simple process of spray and wipe. It delivers an exceptional shine with very little effort and will last about 3 weeks. A car can be 'Citrus Blinged' (Citrus Bling does not contain wax) in a matter of minutes, delivering that 'just waxed' look on both new and good quality paint work.

Drying aid - Some of our customers have informed us that they use Citrus Bling as a drying aid diluted 1:3. After a quick spray on a panel and wipe down with a drying towel. Citrus Bling will speed up the drying process and also add gloss to the paint work, giving an impressive finish to just a wash.

Quick detailer - Citrus Bling is used in showrooms to quickly remove dust and add extra gloss to the showroom cars quickly and easily. It can be diluted 1:3 and up to 1:8, which makes for exceptional value. 5 Litres of Citrus Bling will make 20 Litres to 45 Litres of quick detailer making it the best value quick detailer on the market. Used regularly as a quick detailer, it will help reduce dust and dirt building up on your car.

Glass cleaner - This is either a love or hate purpose for Citrus Bling. Some customers believe it's the best glass cleaner on the market while others don't. We think this is all down to your personal method of glass cleaning. In truth it's an optional use, but not for everyone.

Clay lube - This is definitely an area where Citrus Bling excels. Diluting 1:16 parts water, five litres of it will make 85L of clay lube and just one 500ml bottle will make 8.5L. Truly exceptional value for money! One of the most important jobs for a clay lube is to create a barrier thick enough to protect the paint work but thin enough to allow the grime and contaminate to be picked up by the clay, and Citrus Bling does this very well, but it will also add gloss to the paint work while doing so. This also helps to add shine in the long run after a wax is applied.

Paint cleanse and gloss enhancer - Citrus Bling contains orange peel derivatives that help clean the paint surface when used neat. This process removes tar, tree sap and other contaminates. It can be used with a dual-action machine polisher in panel by panel process, making sure you wipe up with a good quality micro fibre afterwards. This process gives the paintwork extra gloss prior to wax application. If you're looking for a paint cleanse with no abrasives then look no further. Citrus Bling will knock your socks off!

Multi-purpose product - Used neat or diluted 1:1 you can clean and protect wheels and door shuts with ease. It is also exceptionally good for cleaning and protecting VDU (use a soft microfibre cloth).

* WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?  *
2000 Honda Prelude Nighthawk Black Pearl

* WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?  *
Well, I initially tested it as a fast wax, as my lude currently is LSP lacking. Given the atrocious weather we've had, I managed to apply to my rear spoiler only. Preparation was minimal (wipe clean using shampoo, rinse, dry, apply) as it had not long seen a paint cleanser before heading off to Honda for engine work.

Appliation was easy, to be fair, it's spray and wipe. It doesn't get much easier than this. Visually, I couldn't really see much of a difference between a treated section and an untreated section, perhaps a slight improvement in gloss levels. In the following rain, I noticed slightly improved beading over an untreated section. Being brutally honest, I'm not sure I see much in the way of merits as a spray 'wax'.

It did feel slick under the plush microfibre, so I can see how it would be a good clay lube. This is something I hope to test in the near future as the car needs a clay prior to polishing. I have high hopes for it as a lube.

* Pro's & Con's  *

Pro's first. As a product that is heavily diluteable, it is cheap. 8.5L is possible from a 500ml bottle, so £10.20 for 8.5L of lube, very good price. It is easy to apply in any of its possible guises. Great scent when in use.

Con's. It's not a great spray 'wax', although this could be a personal bias toward regular waxes as I am yet to find a spray wax I actually 'gel' with.

PHOTOS:


















NOTE - I will update this thread with my findings and further photos as I explore other mentioned uses for Citrus Bling.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Small update in respect to CB being used as a clay lube. It's a GREAT lube! Worth buying for that use alone.


----------

